# Farmall H with Front Mounted Plow



## ionfuel (Dec 18, 2011)

Here's what I use to keep my 1/2 mile long driveway cleaned out.


----------



## tarren85 (Feb 8, 2014)

Very nice old tractor. I love seeing people still use them.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice looking tractor! How do you find that narrow front in the snow?


----------



## ionfuel (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks. It's a 51' H. When We bought our property 10 years ago, the former owner had it and suggested I think about buying it. So glad I did. In the summer, it has a 6ft Woods belly mower underneath to mow my almost 4 acres.

I use it to pull an old wagon (and a log splitter behind the wagon!) in the spring and summer to cut, split, and haul fire wood (our primary heat source in the winter).

I found the plow about 3 years ago on Ebay about an hour from where I live so I made sure I was the high bidder. Having a narrow with the plow on front works pretty good.

It runs great, I go out to the barn in this single digit weather and it fires right up. It sill uses a 6V (positive ground) battery.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Ironfuel

I had an old H for many years too. I traded it for pay on some dozer work I did. It need some work and once I got that finished it lasted forever. Like you I did about everything with it. I put a manure scoop on it and it spent LOTS of time in the timber cutting firewood. I used it to pull a sawmill and even put some logs on the carriage. I kind of hate to hear them called an old tractor, even though they are, cause they will do a mountain of work. Then may be somewhat limited in their ability to do some things but will likely outlast many of the new ones. I'm always happy to see one show up being used. Congrats!!!!


----------

